# Mast cell tumor - anyone have experiences they care to share?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My little foster failure, LL (Lady Luck) has recently been diagnosed with a mast cell tumor on her hock. It is under the skin and was just puffy area that either came on very fast or was not noticed because she had a lot of fur on her leg. She has already been seen by an oncologist and started on treatment by oral medications including Palladia. It's hoped that the tumor will shrink enough to make surgical removal of the tumor possible. 

The vet oncologist seems wonderful, and she says that the surgeon is looking forward to helping LL as he likes dealing with the little ones.  But I've only known one other person whose dog had one of these tumors, and it was in the skin and the dog was much, much larger. And younger. LL is possibly 12 by now!

So if any of our Maltese brothers and sisters have been through this, I'd really appreciate knowing your experience.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry and thankful at the same time to say I don't know much about this in the least, but I will keep your new little girl in my heart & prayers & if I run across something, I will try to remember to send it your way. Big hugs to you & LL.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My second wheaten who was 16 1/2 developed one in her month and it was aggressive. One day not there next morning the size of a tennis ball. We had surgery immediately and she did fine; however two days later, the cancer developed in her brain and we had to make the hard decision. I was just thankful she had a rich long life and in the end we had to say goodbye. Good luck.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

mss said:


> My little foster failure, LL (Lady Luck) has recently been diagnosed with a mast cell tumor on her hock. It is under the skin and was just puffy area that either came on very fast or was not noticed because she had a lot of fur on her leg. She has already been seen by an oncologist and started on treatment by oral medications including Palladia. It's hoped that the tumor will shrink enough to make surgical removal of the tumor possible.
> 
> The vet oncologist seems wonderful, and she says that the surgeon is looking forward to helping LL as he likes dealing with the little ones.  But I've only known one other person whose dog had one of these tumors, and it was in the skin and the dog was much, much larger. And younger. LL is possibly 12 by now!
> 
> So if any of our Maltese brothers and sisters have been through this, I'd really appreciate knowing your experience.


I have not experienced MCT but my sister has with her pugs. She had them removed. Grade 1 and 2 with clean margins usually do very well once removed. You can also treat with benadryl and tagamet if your vet says it's okay but I would do it anyway. When my girl had bladder cancer, her oncologist said to use that to help keep the growths down. 
I don't know where you live but I do know that cannabis oil has helped many with MCT.
Sorry to hear about this.
Here are a couple of links for your to read.

Why Benadryl For Mast Cell Tumors? - Dog Cancer Blog

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.526825857337690.116706.322971327723145&type=3


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, Mags, I am so sorry about your experience! What a sad experience for you. I had no idea they could be that aggressive! 

Barb, thanks for your info and the links. "Our" oncologist had also put LL on prednisone, Benadryl and Pepcid AC as soon as she saw her, and then added the chemotherapy drug Palladia after other tests and biopsies showed it was in two lymph nodes as well. 

LL is an oldie, too, but she was so neglected by whoever had her before, so I really, really hope the treatment helps give her more time--and that it's quality time.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

mss said:


> Oh, Mags, I am so sorry about your experience! What a sad experience for you. I had no idea they could be that aggressive!
> 
> Barb, thanks for your info and the links. "Our" oncologist had also put LL on prednisone, Benadryl and Pepcid AC as soon as she saw her, and then added the chemotherapy drug Palladia after other tests and biopsies showed it was in two lymph nodes as well.
> 
> LL is an oldie, too, but she was so neglected by whoever had her before, so I really, really hope the treatment helps give her more time--and that it's quality time.


Sorry to read that the cancer is in the lymph nodes. I hope the palladia helps buy you some quality time.

I lost a kitty to lymphoma a few months back. It was very fast, less than 2 weeks. Pred kept him eating but as soon as the 10 days dosage was up, he went back to not eating again and went downhill fast.

I hope it's not the case will LL. Poor baby. 

How old is she? I'll be keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the grade, metastasis, and if excision is even possible. Often times in locations like the leg we end up talking about skin grafts or other complex surgical procedures. Since this has already spread, I would recommend continuing with the oncologist's recommendation. They'll be able to guide you as to how the cancer is regressing and if/when surgery would be helpful. 
Low grade mast cell tumors can have a good prognosis if completely removed. Higher grade tumors, multiple tumors, or tumors that have spread have a poorer prognosis.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks.  The tumor on her hock seems to be shrinking (although I understand this is just temporary), and so far she has no g.i. problems, so I'm trying to remain optimistic. I told the oncologist at the first appointment that I wouldn't consider amputation, but who knows ....

Edited to add: She is possibly 12 years old now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You know the way my surgeon does amputations, I have to say I've changed my outlook on doing them...especially if the pet is in good health otherwise. For an older pet, you want to make sure the other 3 legs are in good, working order (no severe arthritis or cruciate tears for example). That said, it is a very individual decision. Sounds like your onco guru has their head on straight


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks.  LL doesn't have any orthopedic problems--surprising for an old gal of unknown background.  In fact, I have wondered if she might be a lot younger than the shelter estimated but more neglected. She got no toofs (dental courtesy of the shelter) but her heart is good.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Praying for LL !:innocent:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Praying for LL !:innocent:


We thank you! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No information to share but so sorry for your little foster and praying she gets well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for LL! I hope she lives a long rich life. I have no experience with masses, so no advice to give.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news. Sending positive thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about little LL's diagnosis. All prayers are coming your way.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.
After her last checkup she was prescribed two more weeks of Palladia and to take it more frequently. I think the area has really shrunk a lot.  She has not had much trouble from her medication, either, other than drinking a lot due to the prednisone. Lady Luck will get a dose of Palladia this morning and has an appointment for a recheck at the oncologist late this afternoon. I'm nervous but a little excited about what comes next!  Wish us luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We send loving prayers!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent!!! So pleased to hear good news


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They said it hadn't shrunk enough for surgery yet, so she'll get a couple more weeks of Palladia, then a recheck. If that doesn't do enough, she may get an injection of another chemotherapy drug. 

I was disappointed, but she seems to feel pretty good in spite of all the medicines, so hopefully she will tolerate well whatever is next.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear she's feeling good, and hoping the next check shows good results.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, an update is long overdue! Lady Luck has had a lot of treatment--after a little longer on the drugs, her tumor had shrunk a lot, and she had surgery. Initially they were concerned that it was too deeply set to get it all out. But it turned out that what they were thinking was remaining tumor was in fact not tumor at all, but another type of tissue, non-cancerous.  She also had an affected lymph node on her leg removed. But there was a lymph node that was too far up into her body to be surgically removed. So she has continued on the oral medications. Today she had a recheck exam with ultrasound, and the results were great! The lymph node in her abdomen did not show on her ultrasound, so the drugs are doing their job! 

She'll continue on the drugs and be rechecked in 12 weeks. She may have to stay on the drugs for a long time. But the only side effect seems to be that the prednisone has her ravenous all the time! She's gained some weight, but we don't mind. :wub:

Part of the reason that I haven't written more in such a long time was that another of my little dogs, Moonie, had a sudden onset of lymphoma! Off she went to the same oncologist. She, too, is doing well, although treating her will not result in a permanent cure, just some more time to have more "retirement" time to enjoy life as a pampered senior citizen. She's a little over 13 now, and I got her out of a shelter at age 5. So I want her to stick around for a while yet. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What great new on Lady Luck! I am also happy that Moonie is getting treatment to add some years to her "senior citizen" clock. You take such great care of these special ones. We need to clone you! Big hugs from my team here & we will champion you on to success! Bless you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, thank you! :wub: I know I'm not on here much, but I really appreciate the support of the Maltese-loving community. :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

So happy things went as well as they did. LL deserves more more years and with you as her Mom she will be a spoiled Maltese to be sure!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that your babies are doing well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to read the update. Well the Lady Luck part of it. So sorry to hear about Moonie. Boy, you can't catch a break! But it sounds like they're both in good hands and have good quality of life. :chili: When you talk about ravenous -- years ago my cousin's beagle had cancer. He was on meds that made him soooo hungry. Not that he wasn't before but even more so. :blink: Well one day she had taken a pound of bacon out for a brunch she was throwing. Before she knows it,Beagle Bailey HistericalSmiley gets a hold of it and has it in his mouth and she grabs the other end of it trying to get it away. She's lifting it straight up and he will NOT let go. I could just picture it. Her husband walks in, takes one look, walks over to the knife block and gets scissors and cuts it horizontally. Not THAT'S ravenous! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Susan, oh, my, who could top that Beagle Bailey story!  Lady Luck just jumps on top of the food bins -- I never knew she could -- and grazes out in the yard, for who knows what!

Thanks to everyone for your support!


----------

